# European destinations - what is your favorite?



## klpca (Jan 23, 2021)

We are going to start to plan our next trip to Europe this afternoon since we have some free time. I get to pick the European destination this time. We have been to Italy, Switzerland/Austria/Germany, Ireland, France, and London only (never left the city). Where should we go next? We are hikers but love a good historic city. Any favorites? The only caveat is that travel with a lot of driving usually stresses us out. We can do it but I strongly prefer not to. If there is a timeshare that is a plus, but not necessary. This trip will probably happen in 2023, maybe 2022 but with the current situation, who knows. We will probably do 3+ weeks in early fall. We also prefer small B&B's over large hotels. I can't wait to hear your ideas!


----------



## alexb (Jan 23, 2021)

Scotland lots of mountain walks have a look at Ballater and Braemar


----------



## alexb (Jan 23, 2021)

Craigendarroch in Ballater is hgvc resort


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 23, 2021)

Croatia is very popular now and you can do a Game of Thrones tour if you're a fan of the series.


----------



## Jodyv (Jan 23, 2021)

Spain is nice.  Lots of timeshare choices in Southern Spain.  There is rail transportation to the major cities.  Man, I love Barcelona.  Great food, friendly people, lots of history.  We drove to Andorra, beautiful mountain areas, plenty of choices to meet your hiking needs.


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 23, 2021)

Jodyv said:


> Spain is nice.  Lots of timeshare choices in Southern Spain.  There is rail transportation to the major cities.  Man, I love Barcelona.  Great food, friendly people, lots of history.  We drove to Andorra, beautiful mountain areas, plenty of choices to meet your hiking needs.View attachment 31425



I've only been to San Sebastian in Spain and loved it. It's a total surf town as it's on the Atlantic and gets good waves. Perhaps a Spain and Portugal.


----------



## sue1947 (Jan 23, 2021)

Wales.  I spent a week based in St David walking the Pembrokeshire Coast Path.  It was wonderful.  There's even a timeshare there.  Some of our party stayed in the timeshare and 2 of us stayed at a nearby B&B.  You can take a bus out to various starting points and hike one way along the trail then pick up another bus back to St Davids.  Stop at a pub for lunch on the way or bring a sack lunch depending on how populated the area is.  I misread the bus schedule at one point and discovered that the bus didn't run that day but the local pub had a phone number for a taxi.  The taxi driver was a farmer from across the road who was also a member of one of the Welsh choirs so we had a concert on our ride back to St Davids; one of those mistakes that turned out to be a highlight of the trip.   I loved walking along the cliff tops with waves crashing below/rock formations and long expanses of green grass.  We were there in mid-late June and the flowers were blooming, but a local told us there were better in May.   Plus St David has lots of history back to the Vikings.   I had just read one of the Brother Cadfael series in which he travels to St David and it really brought the history to life.  
From St David, we took the train (a pain in the neck; we should have rented a car) up north and spent the following week hiking around Snowdon and visiting the many castles.   

I think the following year, we ended up in Norway which I also loved.  However, there was more driving.  You could focus on Bergen to Oslo and use the train between them.  Both have really interesting historical sites/museums.  Absolutely plan on a few days at Finse, at the top of the pass between the two towns.  There's a train station there with a lovely Inn nearby.  The rooms were basic but the food was superb and there was a sunroom and a reading room with windows looking out onto the ice field and lake.  We were there in Sept and you would want as close to the first of Sept as you can do.  Earlier and the snow won't have melted and the mosquitos are horrible.  By late Sept, the snow was flying.  The hiking in the area was spectacular.  The combination of hiking in the mountains and ferry rides through the fjords plus the history at Bergen was a nice combination.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 23, 2021)

I hear that the Lake District in England is great for views and hikes, but to me...
Heaven on Earth is Tuscany, Italy. It's where I want to go when I die.
.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 23, 2021)

We are partial to the Mediterranean coasts of Spain and Portugal. Agreeable weather (Spring and Fall) Great food. Good hikes. Ancient ruins. Even if you have to drive, it's not particularly difficult driving. We Love Barcelona as a city, but there are timeshares in interesting towns up and down the coast.

Yes, we have enjoyed Scotland too, but probably Portugal's Algarve is my personal favorite.

We've been daydreaming too, today about where we want to go first as soon as we can travel again. I think we've settled on Madrid, Bilbao and France's Bordeaux region for Fall 2021.....(sigh)

Next will be a cruise or two to spend the Future Cruise Credits we have with Celebrity. They have to be booked (but not used) before April '22(iirc)

Meanwhile the TS points continue to pile up. This whole, taking a year hiatus from travel, has some consequences. I hope we can enlist the kids to help out. Otherwise the points go to waste or they inherit them.

Jim


----------



## klpca (Jan 23, 2021)

So many good suggestions! We are going through the Rick Steve's shows and just finished the Switzerland episode (as much as I hate to redo a trip, I really, really want to go back). Now we are watching the episodes on Scotland. Next up will be the episodes on Spain (top of my husband's list)...I'm going to look into every place mentioned in this thread. They are all on the to-do list. So many places, so little time!


----------



## silentg (Jan 23, 2021)

We are planning a Rhine River Cruise in November 2022. We also want to go to Spain at some point. 
Staying in USA this year. Mostly close to home. Except Arizona in April ( fingers crossed)


----------



## Jodyv (Jan 23, 2021)

Rick Steves does a zoom meeting on Monday nights.  You have to sign up on his website, or watch the episodes on his facebook page, but they have been fun and informative.


----------



## heathpack (Jan 23, 2021)

I was going to mention Scotland as well.  We rented a Edinburgh Residence week from @DeniseM and then did a private TUG trade for HGVC Craigandorrach.  We also used some hotel points.  It was a great trip.

My favorite quote from husband: “Scotland is the least pain in the ass country we’ve ever been to.”


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 23, 2021)

Sadly, my ownership in Scotland ends this year.  I deposited it with II, but not sure if it's still available.


----------



## heathpack (Jan 23, 2021)

me riding in the Enchanted Forest near Ballater






Random pristine sheep we came upon in the Scottish Highlands






Guy and his JRT in a Scottish cemetery






This is Edinburgh Residence exterior





Edinburgh in the rain





More Edinburgh in the rain





Edinburgh windowbox.  Yes it’s a handsome city






Went for a walk from Edinburgh Residence right into a dreamy painting


----------



## heathpack (Jan 23, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> Sadly, my ownership in Scotland ends this year.  I deposited it with II, but not sure if it's still available.



I am heartbroken!  Is the timeshare itself ending?  Or just your ownership?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 23, 2021)

Just my ownership.  It's one of those deeds that has an end date.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Jan 23, 2021)

As I've mentioned elsewhere, two of my next destinations are Andalucia & Algarve (thank you, Rick Steves!) and the Balkan peninsula (I've been to Dubrovnik, now I want to see more of the region). Early fall weather should be great - warm and sunny but not too hot.

Barcelona is a great walking city! DW and I were there for 2 days and 3 nights in 2014, and walked all over the place, just touring on our own and stopping wherever we felt like.


----------



## DannyTS (Jan 23, 2021)

We loved Hilton Borgo ale Vigne in Tuscany. I wish we had stayed two weeks.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Jan 23, 2021)

DannyTS said:


> We loved Hilton Borgo ale Vigne in Tuscany. I wish we had stayed two weeks.


I so want to go there.


----------



## DannyTS (Jan 23, 2021)

PcflEZFlng said:


> I so want to go there.


I would go back to Italy for the  gelatto alone


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Jan 23, 2021)

DannyTS said:


> I would go back to Italy for the  gelatto alone


I know, seriously. We had some incredible gelato in Lucca.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 23, 2021)

I have been looking for pictures (evidence), as DW and I were married in Scotland, at a castle, with a Piper, by the laws of Scotland. Long story short, we both had ancestors who emigrated to the U.S. in the 19th Century from Perthshire, so when we decided to tie the knot, it seemed the thing to do with DW's grown sons and her dad for witnesses.


----------



## klpca (Jan 23, 2021)

DannyTS said:


> I would go back to Italy for the  gelatto alone


For me it was the pizza. After the first three days, I just gave up and ordered pizza everywhere. Everywhere. I ate pizza for two straight weeks. Of course I tried other things - the stuffed squash blossoms were amazing - but I just could not get over how delicious the pizza was! At home I may have pizza twice a month. My husband couldn't believe it, but it is one of my favorite memories. That and the meal that we were served at a pub in Manarola that sadly didn't serve pizza. We asked the waitress what her favorite dish was and we were so excited to see what would show up on our plate - and it looked like a hot dog sliced in half lengthwise with some pickles served on bread. We still laugh about it.


----------



## DannyTS (Jan 23, 2021)

klpca said:


> For me it was the pizza. After the first three days, I just gave up and ordered pizza everywhere. Everywhere. I ate pizza for two straight weeks. Of course I tried other things - the stuffed squash blossoms were amazing - but I just could not get over how delicious the pizza was! At home I may have pizza twice a month. My husband couldn't believe it, but it is one of my favorite memories. That and the meal that we were served at a pub in Manarola that sadly didn't serve pizza. We asked the waitress what her favorite dish was and we were so excited to see what would show up on our plate - and it looked like a hot dog sliced in half lengthwise with some pickles served on bread. We still laugh about it.


You are right about that, pizza and the pasta are art in Italy. I had been to Italy years ago but I did not remember such sophistication that we experienced this time. Every pasta is different, every pizza so special. And cheap too, usually it was around 8-10 Euros (tax and tip included) .


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 24, 2021)

As others already wrote, Italy and Wales. Two of my favorites. 

I get to Italy, Spain, and the UK every year or so (during non-pandemic times). Though you said you are adverse to driving, I had a wonderful driving trip through Wales and would do it again (and am planning on it). There is so much to see outside of the towns - several times I simply stopped at the next historic site and they were great, and I would never had planned a stop there had I read about them in advance. 

I’m hoping to spent 3-5 days (though I may need more) to stop at every historic site from along Hadrian’s Wall. I visited several of them a few years ago, and now want to stop at each. I’m sure I’ll combine that with a few days in Edinburgh and elsewhere in Scotland, and/or return to the Lake District, etc.

Similarly, I had a wonderful week driving around Ireland, and want to return to see more (including Belfast). On another trip I had combined the driving trip in Wales with Ireland by taking the Holyhead Ferry to Dublin.

So much to see in Europe, it’s really hard to go wrong. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 24, 2021)

Pizza is wonderful in Italy, but not everywhere (I could tell you where not to go in Florence, for instance). As you go south, it gets better...and is best in Naples. 

I’ve had wonderful meals in Italy, including the best meal I’ve ever had. There is so much variety most tourists don’t see, as towns and regions tend to focus on certain specialities. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nerodog (Jan 24, 2021)

klpca said:


> We are going to start to plan our next trip to Europe this afternoon since we have some free time. I get to pick the European destination this time. We have been to Italy, Switzerland/Austria/Germany, Ireland, France, and London only (never left the city). Where should we go next? We are hikers but love a good historic city. Any favorites? The only caveat is that travel with a lot of driving usually stresses us out. We can do it but I strongly prefer not to. If there is a timeshare that is a plus, but not necessary. This trip will probably happen in 2023, maybe 2022 but with the current situation, who knows. We will probably do 3+ weeks in early fall. We also prefer small B&B's over large hotels. I can't wait to hear your ideas!


I sent you a private PM on bed and breakfast.  Of course Algarve is loaded with TS  and Lisbon is a hilly city.  Why not do a combo of Portugal  and Spain ? Also check  out pousadas and paradoxes for historical experiences  and more out of the way locals.


----------



## nerodog (Jan 24, 2021)

heathpack said:


> View attachment 31435
> 
> me riding in the Enchanted Forest near Ballater
> 
> ...


Gorgeous  pix.. love Edinburgh!


----------



## nerodog (Jan 24, 2021)

And my faves are,Austria... loved the TS in Bad Gsdtein and Hundley.. talk about views!!!  Also love Scotland and England's Lake District, Ireland. Beautiful  countryside....and of course Portugal!!! Very diverse countryside.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 24, 2021)

nerodog said:


> And my faves are,Austria... loved the TS in Bad Gsdtein and Hundley.. talk about views!!! Also love Scotland and England's Lake District, Ireland. Beautiful countryside....and of course Portugal!!! Very diverse countryside.



Which timeshares in Austria did you stay at? I’d like to add that to a future trip. Did you need a car? I prefer public transit whenever I’m in Europe. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elaine (Jan 24, 2021)

DannyTS said:


> We loved Hilton Borgo ale Vigne in Tuscany.


I assume you need a car? How is the driving? We've driven in France, where we can figure out the signs, but not anywhere else.


----------



## nerodog (Jan 24, 2021)

Ken555 said:


> Which timeshares in Austria did you stay at? I’d like to add that to a future trip. Did you need a car? I prefer public transit whenever I’m in Europe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi Ken!  I stayed twice at Mondi Bellevue in Bad Gastein  and it's a keeper. Also stayed one time at Mondi Grundlesee with a suoer view .  Bellevue is right in town and we found it more convenient  with a train station handy to get to Vienna rather  than drive. We had flown into Munich both times and took the train to Bad G . We did have a car on a second trip  and yes a car for Grundlesee. It's more remote but beautiful.  Both were very nice  but Bellevue had the edge w/restaurant, in town to walk and train station being within walking distance. With luggage you will want a taxi unless you travel light.  It's hilly.


----------



## DannyTS (Jan 24, 2021)

elaine said:


> I assume you need a car? How is the driving? We've driven in France, where we can figure out the signs, but not anywhere else.


You absolutely need a car, even the local restaurants are 10 minutes away from the resort. The roads are narrow for North American standards. I was not 100% confortable driving but it was not  bad either compared to some other places in Europe. Waze helped a lot, we never had a problem finding anything. The good thing about the resort is that it is very comfortable and you have many places around where you can go for day trips (or half days) and come back to a nice pool. The pool was never busy because the resort is not big and because guests are there to explore the area. Several times there was nobody else in the pool but my kids.  
I would go back there in a heart bit.


----------



## DannyTS (Jan 24, 2021)

nerodog said:


> Hi Ken!  I stayed twice at Mondi Bellevue in Bad Gastein  and it's a keeper. Also stayed one time at Mondi Grundlesee with a suoer view .  Bellevue is right in town and we found it more convenient  with a train station handy to get to Vienna rather  than drive. We had flown into Munich both times and took the train to Bad G . We did have a car on a second trip  and yes a car for Grundlesee. It's more remote but beautiful.  Both were very nice  but Bellevue had the edge w/restaurant, in town to walk and train station being within walking distance. With luggage you will want a taxi unless you travel light.  It's hilly.


I had noticed it in RCI and it looks like a good option. Thanks for sharing. So many places to travel too!


----------



## vikingsholm (Jan 24, 2021)

How about Sweden, Norway, Finland, Denmark?  Haven't gone yet, but there seem to be a good number of timeshares for them on RCI, with availability in the summer and fall, and reasonable looking TPUs to trade into them.


----------



## Jodyv (Jan 24, 2021)

When we were in Rome, every restaurant seemed to be closed on Sunday night.  We walked past a pizza place with a delivery bicycle parked out front.  (wish I had a picture of that bike).  We ordered from the blackboard menu only by pointing...and didn't really know what we were going to get.  OMG!  Best pizza ever.    There is no bad food in Italy.  Mediocre one time....but never bad.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 24, 2021)

nerodog said:


> Hi Ken! I stayed twice at Mondi Bellevue in Bad Gastein and it's a keeper. Also stayed one time at Mondi Grundlesee with a suoer view . Bellevue is right in town and we found it more convenient with a train station handy to get to Vienna rather than drive. We had flown into Munich both times and took the train to Bad G . We did have a car on a second trip and yes a car for Grundlesee. It's more remote but beautiful. Both were very nice but Bellevue had the edge w/restaurant, in town to walk and train station being within walking distance. With luggage you will want a taxi unless you travel light. It's hilly.



Thanks for the details. I’m fairly sure I’ve been through there on the train from/to Italy.









						Bad Gastein - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nerodog (Jan 24, 2021)

Ken555 said:


> Thanks for the details. I’m fairly sure I’ve been through there on the train from/to Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a nice Spa town and has lots of skiing in the area. We really enjoy it there.


----------



## nerodog (Jan 24, 2021)

DannyTS said:


> I had noticed it in RCI and it looks like a good option. Thanks for sharing. So many places to travel too!
> 
> View attachment 31451


Yes thats it and its got studios. 1 BR and 2.BR. We have stayed in 1Br and its very nice. With 1.5 baths. Super clean. We have been pleased with the Mondi chain.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 24, 2021)

nerodog said:


> Hi Ken! I stayed twice at Mondi Bellevue in Bad Gastein and it's a keeper. Also stayed one time at Mondi Grundlesee with a suoer view.



I don’t see these in Interval, though I do see others. Did you use RCI?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nerodog (Jan 24, 2021)

Ken555 said:


> I don’t see these in Interval, though I do see others. Did you use RCI?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes I used RCI.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 24, 2021)

nerodog said:


> Yes I used RCI.



I also see it listed at TripAdviser with good reviews, fwiw. It seems to be available for ~$100-125 per night, so might not be a great value compared to a timeshare MF.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nerodog (Jan 24, 2021)

vikingsholm said:


> How about Sweden, Norway, Finland, Denmark?  Haven't gone yet, but there seem to be a good number of timeshares for them on RCI, with availability in the summer and fall, and reasonable looking TPUs to trade into them.


I was scheduled  to go to Finland this past year but Covid  arrived.  I was only planning a few days in Helsinki.  
I have stayed  in "kro" in Denmark. Small inns and enjoyed Norway and Sweden  as well. I found Scandinavia  very different than Central Europe. Nice scenery and long boat rides !! Driving was long around winding roads and fjords in Norway. Very scenic. Lots of boiled foods and smorgasbord. Have not stayed in TS  though.


----------



## nerodog (Jan 24, 2021)

Ken555 said:


> I also see it listed at TripAdviser with good reviews, fwiw. It seems to be available for ~$100-125 per night, so might not be a great value compared to a timeshare MF.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I did exchanges through  RCI. I suppose it depends on the time of year. One year we were  there in April , this more recent trip was in December  for all the Xmas markets and events.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 24, 2021)

nerodog said:


> I was scheduled to go to Finland this past year but Covid arrived. I was only planning a few days in Helsinki.



Helsinki was fun, but Stockholm was fantastic IMHO. I want to return to Sweden and see more of the country.

I went there a few years ago, and then we went by high speed train from Helsinki to St Petersburg. That was a fabulous method to enter Russia, since passport control was performed on the train as we traveled so when we arrived we just got off the train and went to our hotel (of course, it took them ~30 minutes to clear us - the Russian visa required listing of all countries visited in the previous ten years and I think they had to verify each one by the stamp in the passport).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 24, 2021)

nerodog said:


> I did exchanges through RCI. I suppose it depends on the time of year. One year we were there in April , this more recent trip was in December for all the Xmas markets and events.



I promised myself long ago I will not return to Europe in Winter unless I went skiing, after having visited Switzerland and being unable to see the Alps due to the weather. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nerodog (Jan 24, 2021)

Ken555 said:


> I promised myself long ago I will not return to Europe in Winter unless I went skiing, after having visited Switzerland and being unable to see the Alps due to the weather.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ah..too bad.. the fog can be something  else. We were lucky until the last day. Due to strong winds, the lifts were closed.


----------



## nerodog (Jan 24, 2021)

Ken555 said:


> Helsinki was fun, but Stockholm was fantastic IMHO. I want to return to Sweden and see more of the country.
> 
> I went there a few years ago, and then we went by high speed train from Helsinki to St Petersburg. That was a fabulous method to enter Russia, since passport control was performed on the train as we traveled so when we arrived we just got off the train and went to our hotel (of course, it took them ~30 minutes to clear us - the Russian visa required listing of all countries visited in the previous ten years and I think they had to verify each one by the stamp in the passport).
> 
> ...


Loved Stockholm as well. One of the highlights.  What a great way  to see St Petersburg.  Maybe we can add that on as we still have a voucher  to use for a Baltic  countries trip.   Hoping we will be safe to go in 2021!!


----------



## sdbrier (Jan 24, 2021)

We have enjoyed Scotland and Italy very much.


----------



## nerodog (Jan 25, 2021)

Another city I really loved was Prague. The architecture  was  beautiful.   We were there during the Xmas markets which were less expensive  than in Vienna!! 

How about Greece ? Amy timeshare experiences??


----------



## nerodog (Jan 25, 2021)

sue1947 said:


> Wales.  I spent a week based in St David walking the Pembrokeshire Coast Path.  It was wonderful.  There's even a timeshare there.  Some of our party stayed in the timeshare and 2 of us stayed at a nearby B&B.  You can take a bus out to various starting points and hike one way along the trail then pick up another bus back to St Davids.  Stop at a pub for lunch on the way or bring a sack lunch depending on how populated the area is.  I misread the bus schedule at one point and discovered that the bus didn't run that day but the local pub had a phone number for a taxi.  The taxi driver was a farmer from across the road who was also a member of one of the Welsh choirs so we had a concert on our ride back to St Davids; one of those mistakes that turned out to be a highlight of the trip.   I loved walking along the cliff tops with waves crashing below/rock formations and long expanses of green grass.  We were there in mid-late June and the flowers were blooming, but a local told us there were better in May.   Plus St David has lots of history back to the Vikings.   I had just read one of the Brother Cadfael series in which he travels to St David and it really brought the history to life.
> From St David, we took the train (a pain in the neck; we should have rented a car) up north and spent the following week hiking around Snowdon and visiting the many castles.
> 
> I think the following year, we ended up in Norway which I also loved.  However, there was more driving.  You could focus on Bergen to Oslo and use the train between them.  Both have really interesting historical sites/museums.  Absolutely plan on a few days at Finse, at the top of the pass between the two towns.  There's a train station there with a lovely Inn nearby.  The rooms were basic but the food was superb and there was a sunroom and a reading room with windows looking out onto the ice field and lake.  We were there in Sept and you would want as close to the first of Sept as you can do.  Earlier and the snow won't have melted and the mosquitos are horrible.  By late Sept, the snow was flying.  The hiking in the area was spectacular.  The combination of hiking in the mountains and ferry rides through the fjords plus the history at Bergen was a nice combination.


What TS did you book ?  I had heard that one was closing. Thx.


----------



## nerodog (Jan 25, 2021)

Talent312 said:


> I hear that the Lake District in England is great for views and hikes, but to me...
> Heaven on Earth is Tuscany, Italy. It's where I want to go when I die.
> .


Lake District is beautiful  and also have TS...there's one I always have my eye on ..Bowness on Windermere..I stayed in a Band B and saw the TS..looked good.


----------



## nerodog (Jan 25, 2021)

Ken555 said:


> As others already wrote, Italy and Wales. Two of my favorites.
> 
> I get to Italy, Spain, and the UK every year or so (during non-pandemic times). Though you said you are adverse to driving, I had a wonderful driving trip through Wales and would do it again (and am planning on it). There is so much to see outside of the towns - several times I simply stopped at the next historic site and they were great, and I would never had planned a stop there had I read about them in advance.
> 
> ...


Great to read Ken... enjoyed your tips.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 25, 2021)

We've done many TS trips to Europe, each 3-4 weeks, and of those mentioned here, some favorites and comments:

Portugal! I had overlooked for so long, finally booked when we'd been almost everywhere else on the list. Can't wait to return, and if we ever have to leave the US, it'd be #1 on my refugee destination. It's a small country so driving wasn't bad, very diverse and stunning landscapes. The Cascais TS is an easy train ride into Lisbon, other not-to-miss areas are Algarve, Douro Valley + Porto.

Switzerland: been 2x now, 4 total TS trades, and if we lived in Portugal I'd go every summer. No need for driving because public transportation is so reliable. Bernese Oberland /Lauterbrunnen Valley + towns still my favorite but last time we also traded into the TS in Leukerbad, Les Naturelles, which was gorgeous - it required more travel time to get everywhere we wanted to see.

Austria: 3 TS trades into Bad Gastein, Grundlsee, and Vienna, loved them all, especially the first 2 Mondi resorts. Car recommended for things like driving the Grossglockner High Alpine Road.

Italy: loved Italian Alps for summer hiking (often overlooked), have been there 2x, also we traded 2x into TS's in Venice, and once in Tuscany where Florence wasn't too far by train.

Wales Pembrokeshire coast! Another often-overlooked destination. Have traded into TS's in St. David's and Haven Court. Both were excellent, St. David's better to avoid driving where yes it can be challenging - however you probably want a car to depart at dark-0:30 to reach the ferry for Skomer Island -- which matches Switzerland for my #1 destinations ever witnessed, we have been 2x and I wish we could return every June.

Many others to mention -- loved Brittany in France but we didn't do a TS trade there, loved the Perigord region of France, yes TS trade and yes car required.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 25, 2021)

nerodog said:


> Lake District is beautiful  and also have TS...there's one I always have my eye on ..Bowness on Windermere..I stayed in a Band B and saw the TS..looked good.


We've traded into Quaysiders Club in Ambleside and that was very good as well. A car would be recommended in the area, IMO.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 25, 2021)

Paris and Rome the Cities of Love and Romance. Loved  both cities many art museums, their excellent shopping & restaurants experiences; but most of all I treasure how they have preserved so many historical architecture buildings, churches & sculptures . IMHO.


----------



## sue1947 (Jan 25, 2021)

nerodog said:


> What TS did you book ?  I had heard that one was closing. Thx.


I think it was the St Davids Vacation Club (it was RCI).  I didn't stay there.  Friends booked it and I was designated to sleep on the sofa sleeper (before my now firm commitment to avoid any sofa sleepers).  It wasn't a sofa and there was no way to sleep.  It was an armchair that kind of folded out/collapsed onto the floor.  You'd end up sliding down.  No sane person would claim it as a sleeping option even for kids.  So I went over to the tourist bureau and found a B&B nearby.  Otherwise, it was fine.  They had a 2 BR; not large, but sufficient.  Nothing fancy but a great location.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 25, 2021)

I'm curious if anyone exchanged into European timeshares via II which they would recommend. I don't use RCI so have explored II a bit, but most I've found seem to be available for nightly rent at a reasonable (~$100-125) rate independently so there's little incentive to use II for an exchange to them.


----------



## elaine (Jan 25, 2021)

how about TS (not hotels) that don't need a car? We don't mind a bit of a walk/short taxi to a train station and being within 1.5 hours of a city via train-bus. Royal Regency in Vincennes, France (outside of Paris ) comes to mind.  Any others?


----------



## elaine (Jan 25, 2021)

Laurie said:


> Switzerland: been 2x now, 4 total TS trades, and if we lived in Portugal I'd go every summer. No need for driving because public transportation is so reliable. Bernese Oberland /Lauterbrunnen Valley + towns still my favorite but last time we also traded into the TS in Leukerbad, Les Naturelles, which was gorgeous - it required more travel time to get everywhere we wanted to see.


which SW resorts do you recommend? We're late 50s and like easy/moderate hikes and won't have a car. We've been to Wegen and loved it, but were in a hotel, not TS.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 25, 2021)

It is so great to be dreaming of Europe travel! We have visited just about every one of the places mentioned. 
Regarding Scotland, if you can stay near Edinburgh during the Tattoo, that is an experience of a lifetime. 
The Alsace Wine region of France is great and you can walk or bike from village to village.
We love hiking in Austria and Switzerland where high mountain inns offer a hearty lunch and more. No need to pack a sandwich!
Hungary has much to offer from Budapest to Lake Balaton, with timeshares galore.
The Cinque Terre in Italy does not require a car, but beware of crowds, especially if cruising resumes full speed ahead.
Slovenia with Lake Bled, Croatia with Dubrovnik and Krka National park near Split are European places less traveled.
Our Baltic cruise, with highlights of Tallinn Estonia and ovenight in St. Petersburg. Also visited Copenhagen, Stockholm, Warnemunde DE, Helsinki and Bruges on that 14 day itinerary.

Next on our bucket list are the Dordogne/Bordeaux/Loire regions of France, northern Spain and Portugal north of Lisbon. We have taken to combining land trips (we are fine with car rental on the Continent but avoid cities, especially in Italy after 3 "zona prohibita" violations) with cruises. I have my eye on Celebrity's France/Spain 9/30/22 cruise r/t Southampton, followed by 11 days on European soil, and then returning to the USA on a Celebrity TA out of Southampton and back to Miami.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 25, 2021)

elaine said:


> how about TS that don't need a car? We don't mind a bit of a walk/short taxi to a train station and being within 1.5 hours of a city via train-bus. Royal Regency in Vincennes, France (outside of Paris ) comes to mind.  Any others?



Fitzpatrick's Castle in Killiney Ireland! It's just a short walk to the DART which can take you into Dublin and beyond!



elaine said:


> which SW resorts do you recommend? We're late 50s and like easy/moderate hikes and won't have a car. We've been to Wegen and loved it, but were in a hotel, not TS.



Though not a Swiss t/s resort, we stayed for 3 nights at Hotel Balm in Meggen near Lucerne that included a bus/tram pass. Most hotels in the city include a transporation pass. From there we went to the top of Mt. Rigi via cog rail with lots of hiking trails. You could also go to Mt. Pilatus.
Our Munich hotel, the Metropol, also had a transportation pass included.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 25, 2021)

elaine said:


> which SW resorts do you recommend? We're late 50s and like easy/moderate hikes and won't have a car. We've been to Wegen and loved it, but were in a hotel, not TS.


We also like easy/moderate hikes

So the best TS was once upon a time in Murren, across from Wengen, but is closed now, we were lucky to get there b4 that happened. II has a Sunstar hotel/TS in Wengen which requires half-board, I wouldn't hesitate to book it anyway if you're an II member and can get it, given Swiss restuarant prices. Our second trip we rented a private apt in Murren for a week, right at cliff's edge pretty much, and it was fine and reasonable if you want a kitchen, glad to pass info to you or anyone interested.

TS trades where we didn't have a car:
RCI - Residences Diablarets - we found enough good hikes for a week and also a day on Glacier 3000, the exchange included a pass on area trains and buses.

RCI - Les Naturelles, Leukerbad - stunningly gorgeous view right from our balcony, and there's a lift in town up to a fabulous hike area. Highlight of the week tho was taking a bus + train + lifts up to the spectacular Aletch Glacier, and you're not that far from Zermatt/Matterhorn, tho it'd be a long day. We've taken the mountain train up from Zermatt and walked down to next stop, right past the Matterhorn, excellent hike. Note 30-minute bus ride up or down the mt between Leukerbad and train station.

We also exchanged into RCI's Mont-Calme and there were wonderful hikes right there from town along the "bisses", ancient irrigation ditches, easy because they're almost level, google to read about. We had a car that week but only used it half the days. The town had an alphorn festival during our stay. This isn't IMO quite as beautiful a region as the highest Alps, but we had a great time anyway and it often seems to have plenty of availability. It's fine as a secondary piggy-back week if you're going to Switzerland anyway, I wouldn't book a trip just to go there.

Edited to add: we also rented a lovely private apt. in Lucerne for 4 nights, and had 3 mountain excursions planned: Pilatus, Rigi and Titlus. Unfortunately, we were fogged out every single day! We rode up 2 of them, and could see absolutely zip nada.  Have to go back.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 25, 2021)

Laurie said:


> Edited to add: we also rented a lovely private apt. in Lucerne for 4 nights, and had 3 mountain excursions planned: Pilatus, Rigi and Titlus. Unfortunately, we were fogged out every single day! We rode up 2 of them, and could see absolutely zip nada.  Have to go back.



Luzern is wonderful! I was there again in late 2019 for a day during a quick visit to Zurich. I haven't stayed there in over 20 years but intend to go back.


----------



## nerodog (Jan 25, 2021)

Laurie said:


> We've done many TS trips to Europe, each 3-4 weeks, and of those mentioned here, some favorites and comments:
> 
> Portugal! I had overlooked for so long, finally booked when we'd been almost everywhere else on the list. Can't wait to return, and if we ever have to leave the US, it'd be #1 on my refugee destination. It's a small country so driving wasn't bad, very diverse and stunning landscapes. The Cascais TS is an easy train ride into Lisbon, other not-to-miss areas are Algarve, Douro Valley + Porto.
> 
> ...


Great idea when things get back to normal  Laurie. Now that I'm here my focus has been on exchanges  here  although I try to pick up a week in USA  when I visit.  It's a great way to have a trip within a trip  and a good idea for friends  and family to have a new place  to visit.


----------



## nerodog (Jan 25, 2021)

Also recommend TS in Madeira.  Many choices and a great place to explore  and walk the levadas!! Some of my faves  there  are the Pestana Group...Miramar and Pestana Palms .Hoping to do an exchange  in Malta and Tenerife,  Canary Islands in 2021 providing things improve. Looking in the latter part of the year.


----------



## nerodog (Jan 25, 2021)

Laurie said:


> We've done many TS trips to Europe, each 3-4 weeks, and of those mentioned here, some favorites and comments:
> 
> Portugal! I had overlooked for so long, finally booked when we'd been almost everywhere else on the list. Can't wait to return, and if we ever have to leave the US, it'd be #1 on my refugee destination. It's a small country so driving wasn't bad, very diverse and stunning landscapes. The Cascais TS is an easy train ride into Lisbon, other not-to-miss areas are Algarve, Douro Valley + Porto.
> 
> ...


Will definitely  look at Switzerland..I have visited many times  over the years but never a TS.


----------



## nerodog (Jan 25, 2021)

elaine said:


> how about TS (not hotels) that don't need a car? We don't mind a bit of a walk/short taxi to a train station and being within 1.5 hours of a city via train-bus. Royal Regency in Vincennes, France (outside of Paris ) comes to mind.  Any others?


Bad Gastein  has a train station on town. Macdonald Elmer's Court we visited the Isle of Wight and walked to the ferry !!  In Madeira  you  don't need a car as there's loads of public  transport, buses, taxis.

Also Mondi Oberstaufen. Germany


----------



## nerodog (Jan 25, 2021)

beejaybeeohio said:


> It is so great to be dreaming of Europe travel! We have visited just about every one of the places mentioned.
> Regarding Scotland, if you can stay near Edinburgh during the Tattoo, that is an experience of a lifetime.
> The Alsace Wine region of France is great and you can walk or bike from village to village.
> We love hiking in Austria and Switzerland where high mountain inns offer a hearty lunch and more. No need to pack a sandwich!
> ...


I have a Baltic tour that was cancelled 3x this past year...its a private tour for 10 days .  Looking forward.


----------



## elaine (Jan 25, 2021)

Laurie said:


> TS trades where we didn't have a car:
> RCI - Residences Diablarets - we found enough good hikes for a week and also a day on Glacier 3000, the exchange included a pass on area trains and buses.


I've seen this one come up quite a bit--good to know.


----------



## elaine (Jan 25, 2021)

sorry to hijack this thread--but options for decent TS in Europe without a car is super! I'm putting Bad Gastein and Les D on my list. I'll add that Marriott's Ile de France outside of Paris is pretty fantastic IMHO. We've been 2X (even paying cash to stay).


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 26, 2021)

Rick Steves' Europe: Binge Watch 9 Seasons ofAmerica's Favorite Traveler Free Online.










						Rick Steves’ Europe: Binge Watch 9 Seasons of America’s Favorite Traveler Free Online
					

European travel, this is kind of a frustrating time for them,' says Rick Steves in a podcast interview with The New York Times' Sam Anderson from this past spring.




					www.openculture.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## JanT (Jan 26, 2021)

My gosh I don’t know how y’all plan these European trips.  We would really like to do an extensive European tour but I simply don’t have the patience to plan it all out. 

We are hoping we can get to Denmark to see some friends and plan on doing that as soon as we can.  We’ll add some additional travel to that trip but the amount of wonderful places to see is dizzying.


----------



## elaine (Jan 26, 2021)

JanT said:


> . We would really like to do an extensive European tour but I simply don’t have the patience to plan it all out.


I spent  as much time planning as actually on the trip! I see why people just do tours. But with a family of 6 and some late sleepers, a tour was not practical for us. however, I enjoy planning and learning about the historical places, culture, and great places to eat!


----------



## klpca (Jan 26, 2021)

elaine said:


> sorry to hijack this thread--but options for decent TS in Europe without a car is super! I'm putting Bad Gastein and Les D on my list. I'll add that Marriott's Ile de France outside of Paris is pretty fantastic IMHO. We've been 2X (even paying cash to stay).


It's the perfect hijack! Knowing about these options is fantastic. We have driven on all of our trips except Italy and our week in London so we can do it. We just prefer not to whenever possible.


----------



## klpca (Jan 26, 2021)

JanT said:


> My gosh I don’t know how y’all plan these European trips.  We would really like to do an extensive European tour but I simply don’t have the patience to plan it all out.
> 
> We are hoping we can get to Denmark to see some friends and plan on doing that as soon as we can.  We’ll add some additional travel to that trip but the amount of wonderful places to see is dizzying.


We usually start with a tour itinerary (no intention of taking a tour) and tweak our personal itinerary from there - adding and dropping things to suit us and changing the duration of different places. I do logistics and my husband is more of the "things to see" planner. So far it has worked well. Btw we are not 100% DIY and have no problem adding day tours or hiring a guide to get us to places we'd like to visit, especially if it is a place where having a guide improves the experience.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 26, 2021)

klpca said:


> It's the perfect hijack! Knowing about these options is fantastic. We have driven on all of our trips except Italy and our week in London so we can do it. We just prefer not to whenever possible.



Driving can be challenging, especially on narrower streets, blind corners, and on the opposite side! 

FWIW (another tangent), I’ve found Google Maps in advance and the InRoute app (https://apps.apple.com/us/app/inroute-route-planner/id703796787) while driving extremely helpful. I create a trip map in Google Maps, share it with friends for advice and input (especially among those joining me), and is helpful to plan each days driving with destination and any known stops. When done, I add it to InRoute by day so I can keep it active in the car. On the last few trips I use it on my iPad while using Waze on my iPhone for easier/better directions (easiest with a data plan). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JanT (Jan 26, 2021)

Thank you so much.  We will definitely take a look at doing it that way.  Hopefully, we'll be able to put something together that works for us.  



klpca said:


> We usually start with a tour itinerary (no intention of taking a tour) and tweak our personal itinerary from there - adding and dropping things to suit us and changing the duration of different places. I do logistics and my husband is more of the "things to see" planner. So far it has worked well. Btw we are not 100% DIY and have no problem adding day tours or hiring a guide to get us to places we'd like to visit, especially if it is a place where having a guide improves the experience.


----------



## nerodog (Jan 26, 2021)

I


elaine said:


> I spent  as much time planning as actually on the trip! I see why people just do tours. But with a family of 6 and some late sleepers, a tour was not practical for us. however, I enjoy planning and learning about the historical places, culture, and great places to eat!


 Agree , doing the research ahead of time is part of the fun.  I feel like sometimes  once I arrive, it's almost familiar  in some ways and avoids disappointment with wasting time . I have also enjoyed escorted tours .I love the   Eyewitness Travel books as well. Great photos and maps on particular  highlights.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 26, 2021)

nerodog said:


> Also recommend TS in Madeira.  Many choices and a great place to explore  and walk the levadas!! Some of my faves  there  are the Pestana Group...Miramar and Pestana Palms .Hoping to do an exchange  in Malta and Tenerife,  Canary Islands in 2021 providing things improve. Looking in the latter part of the year.



Yes yes, Madeira is fabulous for spectacular hiking without a car, stay in or at edge of Funchal if possible. Loved our Pestana resort stay also, used cheap city buses and map of levadas (paths along old irrigation trenches, mountain views but almost level walking!), went on one guided hike, there are many. Plus you can go almost any time of year due to temperate climate. We went over New Year's for one of the best fireworks displays ever.



elaine said:


> sorry to hijack this thread--but options for decent TS in Europe without a car is super! I'm putting Bad Gastein and Les D on my list. I'll add that Marriott's Ile de France outside of Paris is pretty fantastic IMHO. We've been 2X (even paying cash to stay).



To manage expectations, Les Diablerets wasn't rated GC in 2017 when we went, and wouldn't have deserved it - it was fine and adequate, maybe they have upgraded, no reviews in RCI anymore. The free local transportation pass they'll give you is described here - we took all the operating lifts for hikes, and visited most of the towns on the plan:





						Free Access Card
					

The Free Access Card: more than 30 free activities and transport in Villars, Gryon and Les Diablerets




					www.villars-diablerets.ch


----------



## Paumavista (Jan 29, 2021)

Our trip did involve driving.....We started in Barcelona (cheaper flights)....and toured the south of France to Nice (at the end of 3 weeks we flew up to Paris, spent a few days & flew home; because it was a cheaper airfare).   The south of France in May was beautiful and charming.....the castle in Carcassone!, Collioure! Staying in L'Isle surla Sorgue & visiting Gordes, St Remy, Roussillon...then staying in Antibes near Nice while exploring the area.  (we had seriously thought of visiting the UK.....but the unpredictable weather scared us away).....We were gone 3+ weeks and had one morning & one evening of showers during the entire trip (probably lucky.....)


----------



## klpca (Jan 29, 2021)

nerodog said:


> Agree , doing the research ahead of time is part of the fun.  I feel like sometimes  once I arrive, it's almost familiar  in some ways and avoids disappointment with wasting time . I have also enjoyed escorted tours .I love the   Eyewitness Travel books as well. Great photos and maps on particular  highlights.


On one hand i agree, on another going in without any expectations is also fun. I'll admit it, I was not very interested in Italy. I did our logistics - flights, lodging, and transportation but I had very little interest in the details as it was on my husband's bucket list, not mine. He planned everything and it was amazing. It was like having 16 days of Christmas. Every day was something that I didn't even know that I wanted. I'm too much of a planner to do that again, but I should! It was really, really fun.


----------



## nerodog (Jan 30, 2021)

klpca said:


> On one hand i agree, on another going in without any expectations is also fun. I'll admit it, I was not very interested in Italy. I did our logistics - flights, lodging, and transportation but I had very little interest in the details as it was on my husband's bucket list, not mine. He planned everything and it was amazing. It was like having 16 days of Christmas. Every day was something that I didn't even know that I wanted. I'm too much of a planner to do that again, but I should! It was really, really fun.


Yes totally agree. Sometimes the unplanned events on a trip end up being the best!!   I felt the same way about Poland.  A family  member really wanted to go. I ended up planning a tour and to this day, it was one of my best trips.  Loved it!!!


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 27, 2021)

Update:
We will be returning to Switzerland in 2023 (fingers X'd). This time we will not rent a car, but will be traveling by train with several other couples. Tentative plan is to spend 2 nights in Lucerne after an Avalon Rhine cruise that ends in Basel. From there I was thinking about the Gotthard Panoramic train to Lugano and perhaps the Centovalli R.R. to Domodossola and then up to the Jungfrau region, but now think it may be best to skip that "jog" and go directly to the Jungfrau region, staying in either Wengen, Grindelwald or Lauterbrunnen for 4 nights. For ease of planning we will stay in hotels. Got a great little hiking guide for the Jungfrau region that details 13 easy walks in the area. Since many mountain transports are included the Berner-Oberland rail pass might be a better option than the Swiss Pass....
All thoughts, advice and suggestions welcome!


----------



## klpca (Oct 27, 2021)

I just re-read the whole thread and what fun! Because things are taking longer to return to normal than I ever expected, we have kind of shelved European travel for awhile but maybe I should start planning again.


----------



## Glynda (Oct 27, 2021)

I would love to spend a month in Italy with fewer people there now. I'd like to take an Italian immersion class several days a week.  I don't know which school or which location but preferably someplace smaller and near a train station. Dream on...


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 27, 2021)

I love Istanbul and Turkey in general. We did a 3.5 week trip about 5-6 years ago starting in Istanbul for 3 nights, then a 17 night back to back Windstar cruise from Istanbul, through Greece and the Dalmatian Coast and ending in Venice, then spent 2-3 night in Venice and 2 nights in Copenhagen before taking our nonstop flight back to San Francisco. It was an incredible trip, one of my favorites.

England, Scotland and Ireland is also great. We did another trip for about 2.5 weeks starting in London for 4 nights, then Edinburg for 3 nights, then a 7 night cruise around Scotland and ending in Dublin. Another fabulous trip especially because we had perfect weather during the entire trip.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 27, 2021)

I can't decide on my favorite. It's either my last trip to Europe, or the next one.


----------



## elaine (Oct 27, 2021)

Beejaybeeohio. Lucerne is a lovely town. Based upon a random stranger’s advice on Rick Steve’s we went to wengen-3 kids and mum in tow.  And loved it. The train ride is great esp the cog wheel. we stayed at hotel Baren (the bear) which is better known for its fantastic restaurant
.


----------



## vikingsholm (Oct 27, 2021)

We did an Alps tour for a month from late August to late September this year. It was really great, busy enough with Europeans, but not too many Americans. I posted a balcony photo from Innsbruck earlier, but here's some more. We spent a week in the Italian Dolomites, a week northern Italy's lake country, a week at Lake Lucerne Switzerland, and much of a week at a Worldmark in Bavaria. We do a lot of outdoors activity and hiking, so the trip was ideal. This was our fifth trip over to that area, and it never gets old. Here's a small sample.

Dolomites:











Italian Lake country, Lake Como:






Switzerland:






Bavaria:


----------



## bobpark56 (Oct 27, 2021)

We love the Cotswolds. Also Andalucia province in Spain, as long as we stay away for the touristy beach towns (love the small pueblos blancos). Málaga itself is fine, too, as are Madrid and Barcelona.


----------



## nerodog (Oct 28, 2021)

vikingsholm said:


> We did an Alps tour for a month from late August to late September this year. It was really great, busy enough with Europeans, but not too many Americans. I posted a balcony photo from Innsbruck earlier, but here's some more. We spent a week in the Italian Dolomites, a week northern Italy's lake country, a week at Lake Lucerne Switzerland, and much of a week at a Worldmark in Bavaria. We do a lot of outdoors activity and hiking, so the trip was ideal. This was our fifth trip over to that area, and it never gets old. Here's a small sample.
> 
> Dolomites:
> 
> ...


Great photos!


----------



## nerodog (Oct 28, 2021)

So many beautiful  places.  We love Austria...Innsbruck is a fave. In Portugal  , Braga, Douro  Valley, Monzarez..Madeira Island a treat....we also lived Gdansk ,Poland and Prague.  Bruge is a beauty.  Switzerland  is like a postcard!!! Cotswold, Lake district  , New Forest.... Ireland small towns. Isle of Skye. So hard to choose.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 28, 2021)

*@vikingsholm *
Fantastic Photos!
*@elaine* 
Glad to know you liked Wengen. Hotel Baren is one I'd already bookmarked! 

Itching to firm things up but "patience is a virtue" and we are way too soon to book anything (other than the river cruise which for some reason the 8/29/23 sailing was priced $400 less pp than the previous or following ones).


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 28, 2021)

For many years, I made two trips each year to Europe, one to London and the other to another country on the Continent. Having been to most of the continental major cities and some smaller ones, I continue to return to London since there’s always something new to visit and old haunts to revisit in this magnificent city.

Cheers


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 28, 2021)

x3 skier said:


> For many years, I made two trips each year to Europe, one to London and the other to another country on the Continent. Having been to most of the continental major cities and some smaller ones, I continue to return to London since there’s always something new to visit and old haunts to revisit in this magnificent city.
> 
> Cheers




Can you recommend some places in London beyond the usual tourist spots (which I have visited)? I find London less interesting than the rest of the continent so use it typically as a 2 - 3 day stop on business, but perhaps we are missing out?


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 28, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Can you recommend some places in London beyond the usual tourist spots (which I have visited)? I find London less interesting than the rest of the continent so use it typically as a 2 - 3 day stop on business, but perhaps we are missing out?



London Walks www.walks.com has many walking tours that cover some offbeat topics including pubs, Jack The Ripper and others. They also do day train trips to places like Cambridge, Oxford and Canterbury.

One of my favorite things is a Day Trip on The British Pullman which is the English portion of the Orient Express. Belmond.com. An experience like no other.

If you’re interested in WWII History, a short train ride to Bletchley Park to see where the code breakers worked is interesting as is a visit to the Churchill War Rooms on Whitehall or The Imperial War Museum.

Taking a No. 9 or No.10 Bus is cheap way to pass by major sights.

Any show in The West End is well worth the money.

if you’re a member of a private club in the USA, you may have reciprocal membership at one of the private clubs in London. A few offered day passes in the past but I haven’t participated a few years.

if you have any specific interests, let me know.

Cheers


----------



## vikingsholm (Oct 28, 2021)

nerodog said:


> Great photos!


Thanks. It's a little smartphone camera that could. The stunning scenery makes it a lot easier though.

Interesting that the hiker in front of me for the Swiss photo must have been in her early 70s, but in the Alps all ages seem to go hiking, and it seems like more of a pasttime to them than watching sports or such, and using the poles helps out too. It's one reason that many of the older folks that I see there seem to be in pretty good health, I suspect.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 28, 2021)

23 years ago! Probably blurry photos from old album  retaken by IPad just now. DH and I are hiking out of Grindelwald from the Pfingsteggbahn toward the Restaurant Stieregg. Love being able to pause for refreshments when hiking in Switzerland!


----------



## nerodog (Oct 28, 2021)

vikingsholm said:


> Thanks. It's a little smartphone camera that could. The stunning scenery makes it a lot easier though.
> 
> Interesting that the hiker in front of me for the Swiss photo must have been in her early 70s, but in the Alps all ages seem to go hiking, and it seems like more of a pasttime to them than watching sports or such, and using the poles helps out too. It's one reason that many of the older folks that I see there seem to be in pretty good health, I suspect.


Thx for sharing... I find more Europeans walk in general. I remember  parking the car in a small town called Hallstadt. I asked an elderly man, how do I get into town ? His answer   by foot. I then parked the car.


----------



## nerodog (Oct 28, 2021)

L





x3 skier said:


> For many years, I made two trips each year to Europe, one to London and the other to another country on the Continent. Having been to most of the continental major cities and some smaller ones, I continue to return to London since there’s always something new to visit and old haunts to revisit in this magnificent city.
> 
> Cheers


Loophole London.  It's a great place.


----------



## vikingsholm (Oct 28, 2021)

nerodog said:


> Thx for sharing... I find more Europeans walk in general. I remember  parking the car in a small town called Hallstadt. I asked an elderly man, how do I get into town ? His answer   by foot. I then parked the car.


Hallstadt Austria is that beautiful town on the lake that you see on so many postcards, part of the Salzkammergut if I recall. I remember a parking area on the road above it, from which a lot of steps lead down to the town.


----------



## nerodog (Oct 29, 2021)

vikingsholm said:


> Hallstadt Austria is that beautiful town on the lake that you see on so many postcards, part of the Salzkammergut if I recall. I remember a parking area on the road above it, from which a lot of steps lead down to the town.


Yup that's it... so pretty and majestic.  There are salt mines to visit there as well. There's additional  parking further down when you can walk into town...one level. We had a wheelchair  as well .


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 29, 2021)

Some more non tourist places in London 









						London, Is That You? These 15 New Public Spaces Are FREE
					

Events and eateries abound in these recently opened public spaces, where social distancing is a breath of fresh air.



					www.fodors.com


----------

